# Using An Ale Yeast On A Lager Recipe



## ledgenko (10/8/10)

I regularly make a viet street beer which I have always done with or as a Lager. I am very curious as to what effect using an ale yeast such as London ale would have on end flavour etc. I have been playing around with dark ales on a lager yeast (pilsner) with some success!! Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on this??


----------



## DUANNE (10/8/10)

i just did a beer like this wich i formulated as a lager and ended up changing my mind at the last minute and threw 1882 at it instead. has turned into a very good beer. i say go for it the beer may turn out different to usual but you may (or may not) like it better.


----------



## Silo Ted (10/8/10)

My latest brew is the opposite. An ale recipe thats being given the full lager treatment. Based on Amarillo its anyones guess how it turns out.


----------



## Bribie G (10/8/10)

Dunno about the pom type yeasts but I regularly use US-05, Pacman or Wyeast 1056 in fake lagers and cream ales.


----------



## ledgenko (10/8/10)

Bribie, the recipe I used was the D445 lager I sent you a while back with a London ale yeast. Had a spare cube and thought ..... WTF would this be like... Now I am thinking it maybe a new taste sensation ... Or complete crap .. Yeast is looking great though...


----------



## Luka (12/8/10)

ledgenko said:


> Bribie, the recipe I used was the D445 lager I sent you a while back with a London ale yeast. Had a spare cube and thought ..... WTF would this be like... Now I am thinking it maybe a new taste sensation ... Or complete crap .. Yeast is looking great though...



What temp are you fermenting at? this would have the biggest effect on flavour I would think.


----------



## under (12/8/10)

Pacman low, is the go. And it even rhymes. :beer:


----------



## ledgenko (12/8/10)

Luka ... Around 20 degrees really. Using room temps at the moment . Pretty cool in Ipswich right now.


----------



## crozdog (12/8/10)

IMHO, 50+% of a beers profile comes from the "cold side". ie yeast choice, temperature & handling.

The same base wort can turn out very different finished product depending on the choice & management of the 3 items mentioned above. If you have a good base wort, there is no reason why an appropriate selection of yeast & associated practices eg pitching rate, xfer to secondary etc will not produce a great beer. 

I've done it numerous times (ale as lager & lager as ale - FYI a vienna swings both ways :icon_cheers: ) & been happy with the results. Understanding what you are attempting helps - but is not essential

Remember one of my mottos "There are no rules." (obviously I'm only referring to brewing practices here as my Mrs has told me i have to get off the computer cause I have to go to bed ;-) )


----------

